# all go amber?



## Relentless999 (Sep 5, 2009)

Do all plant trichomes eventually go amber?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

oh hmm i dont thinkso .....ok ive just asked the better grower  and the conclusion is ,,,no ..you will get a majority amber,,but will still have some cloudy and clear ...and trichs can still appear up into the  8 th week ......if were wrong ,,im sure someone will let us know eace:


----------



## Rockster (Sep 5, 2009)

You've got it mainly right UKgirl420 but most Dutch hybrids have cloudy or clear trichs interspersed with amber but not in the majority.

Amber usually comes from the sativa side of a hybrid and some sativa's do indeed go all amber and some rare types go red!:holysheep:


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 5, 2009)

The problem is, I have a hard time distinguishing between clear and cloudy.. I look for amber trichomes to tell when I can harvest


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

:ciao:   Hope this helps...


----------



## cisum88 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yea I always been told that once about 60 to 70 percent of the trichomes turns cloudy or an amber color its time to harvest. thats what I always go by and it turns out good.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info. Trichomes and ripeness have for a long time been a source of confusion and frustration.  Yes, some strains seem to have only a few amber trichs before they start to degrade.


----------

